# MKIII GTI harness restore. Have a few plugs open....



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi all,
I did my due dilligence and spent a few days poring over the Bentley to put these plugs in the right place, but have no luck. Maybe you could help me out.
I've got 2 plugs on this harness with no home. The one with the yellow plug (red/black) and the blue plug (red). They map to pins 14 and 28 on the white instrument cluster plug, so I'd like to get them plugged in, but the Bentley doesn't have those pins demarked.








I also have a white plug with a single pin on a different harness with a black/white wire. I've searched two harnesses and haven't found a mate for it. I think this one stays open from the factory.
Here's the pic. It's that plug on the right, next to the gray one (which found a home)








Last, I've got a black female single-pin connector on what looks like the rear harness. It's got a brown/yellow wire and maps to a tiny red plug with 3 pins.
Oh, almost forgot. I've got these two yellow wires, with matching plugs, but the wires just go down a few feet, and then come right back. I'm not sure they do anything at all.








Any help would be muchly appreciated.


_Modified by dubCanuck1 at 10:48 PM 8-25-2008_


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

in the first pic, the red and the white plug I THINK are the plugs for the back of the gauge cluster


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*

You're right. It's the two single-prong plugs that don't have a home. They aren't keyed, so I would suspect that they would connect into a female, single plug of the same color or at least with similar wire colors.


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

oh ahah sorry didnt read into it enough. the blue plug is the speedo signal wire. it plugs into a sort of "block" with i think about 2-3 other blue plugs just like it. the block connects all the plugs. the block should be with abotu 5 other blocks of different colors. grey, yellow, purple, blue, red, and white. that may be where the yellow one goes too!


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*

Nope. The plugs that fit into that block are what I call "half" plugs. They are 1-pin, but only have a clip on one side. These plugs have clips on two sides and plug into either a female connector (the same as that white one in the second pic), or the "T44" block (however, the T44 connections are keyed and I've got all the appropriate plugs stuck in that one).
What I find weird about those two in particular is that they come off the white cluster plug and are colored like they provide power; BUT the Bentley makes absolutely no mention of them if you look at the Instrument cluster pinout (I've checked the paper and electronic copies)


----------



## sxracer001 (Jun 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

wow man i struck out twice, sorry i couldnt be more help


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (sxracer001)*

No worries man. I appreciate the assist. I'm going to pull the cluster and trim out of my 96 and see if those 4 are open in that harness as well.


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dubCanuck1)*

U1/01 Gauge Cluster (MFA) Oil Temperature Sender Black/White 
U1/02 Gauge Cluster (MFA) Outside Air Temp Sender Violet 
U1/03 Gauge Cluster (Oil Pressure Warning Unit) High Oil Pressure Switch Yellow 
U1/04 Gauge Cluster (warning lights/gauges) (1990 Corrado and Passat, all A2) Main Fusebox Start/Run Power, Fuse 16 Black 
U1/05 Gauge Cluster (Oil Pressure Warning Unit) Low Oil Pressure Switch Red/White 
U1/06 Gauge Cluster Tachometer Ignition Coil Pin 1 Green 
U1/07 Gauge Cluster (MFA) Outside Air Temp Sender Ground Blue/White 
U1/08 Gauge Cluster Glow Plug Light (diesel only), MIL Light (Passat VR6) Glow Plug Relay Pin 9 Green/White (diesel), Yellow/White 
U1/09 Gauge Cluster MIL Lamp (TDI) TDI/Motronic ECU White 
U1/10 Gauge Cluster (main ground) Main Fusebox Ground Brown 
U1/11 Gauge Cluster Speedometer Vehicle Speed Sensor White 
U1/12 Gauge Cluster Fuel Gauge Fuel Gauge Sending Unit Blue 
U1/13 Gauge Cluster Rear Fog Light Indicator (Transporter- Europe) Rear Fog Light Switch (R/1) White 
U1/14 Gauge Cluster Dash Lights Gray 
U2 Instrument Cluster Wiring Harness Blue 
U2/01 Gauge Cluster (lights/gauges) (1991+ Corrado, Passat, all other models) E/2 Black 
U2/02 Gauge Cluster Speed Sensor Violet 
U2/03 Gauge Cluster (Corrado/A3) Seatbelt Warning Light from Relay Yellow 
U2/04 Gauge Cluster (MFA) MFA Switch (Mode) Black 
U2/05 Gauge Cluster (1990+) Low Coolant Level Sender Violet (1990+) 
U2/06 Gauge Cluster Turn signal light Flasher Relay Output Green 
U2/07 Gauge Cluster High Beam Light High Beam Headlight, Left, Fuse 11 Blue/White 
U2/08 Gauge Cluster (MFA) MFA Switch (Memory 1/2) Green/White 
U2/09 Gauge Cluster Coolant Gauge Coolant Temperature Sending Unit Yellow/Red 
U2/10 Gauge Cluster Brake Warning Light (A3) Brake Warning Light Brown 
U2/11 Gauge Cluster (clock and MFA) Main Fusebox Battery Power, Fuse 21 Red 
U2/12 Gauge Cluster Battery Light Alternator (Exciter Wire) Blue 
U2/13 Gauge Cluster (Ground for gauges/MFA) Ground (for gauges/warning lights) Brown/White 
U2/14 Gauge Cluster (MFA) MFA Switch (Reset) Gray 

hope this helps


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (toplessvw)*

In this instance, it doesn't because these two wires never come from the U1/U2 plugs. They only come from the actual Instrument cluster, so they don't map to anything on the main plugs.
Someone at VW put these in to piss me off, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: MKIII GTI harness restore. Have a few plugs open.... (dubCanuck1)*

pin 14 to brake pad wear sensor.
pin 28 for automatic transmission TCM.









Pretty sure the green plugs into slot D at the fuse box, in which case the spare wiring would be for an automatic trans.
Could you tell me what year and model the donor is?
I can't tell where the yellow wires goes.


----------



## getfocked (Feb 7, 2007)

*Re: MKIII GTI harness restore. Have a few plugs open.... (Eric D)*

I know that the harnesses are simlair most plugs are not used some are for options like multi funtion indiactor as for the bently the stuff is there i've looked for some things an they wern't where i thought they would be finding those singal conectors is hard but they are there an i think those 28pin for the cluster are numberd or they sould be hope that helps


----------



## tongboy (Dec 13, 2001)

*Re: MKIII GTI harness restore. Have a few plugs open.... (getfocked)*

http://a2resource.com/electrical/CE2cluster.html
look for the ones indicated as "individual connector"
match color and pin.
also never hurts to then follow up with a continuity test to confirm it's the right wire


----------



## dubCanuck1 (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: MKIII GTI harness restore. Have a few plugs open.... (tongboy)*

Nope. I think you guys were right. So, I imagine you were looking at the cluster pinout for a MKIII Jetta, seeing as I don't think the GTI's came with either option (auto or brake pad wear indicator).
I'll doublecheck on my other GTI to make sure.
The harness for the pic came from a 98 GTI, but my 99 GTI harness has the same empty plugs (it's actually in the car right now).
The only catch is that i've got an A3 GTI and the wire is Red/Black.


_Modified by dubCanuck1 at 5:53 PM 8-27-2008_


----------

